# Showline breeders in Texas.



## Kjones33 (May 5, 2007)

Hello all!
My name is Kim and I live in the Dfw area here in Texas. I am looking for a German showline dog, probably in the summer/early fall. I have 2 working line Gsd's, and unfortunately, one of them (my absolute heartdog, and love of my life). Kaiser almost 12yrs, does not have much longer here on this earth. I absolutely cannot imagine life on this earth without him.
Back to my question, I am now looking for a showline, as my life is different (Kid marriage etc.) than when I aquired my other 2 dogs, and probably will not be pursuing schutzhund at this time - just want a gorgeous family pet.
If you know any good breeders anywhere in the Texas area, I would love for you guys to share them with me. I am not having much luck on searching via internet.
Thanks so much!
--Kim


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sending you PM.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Terry Gimple, von Vollkommen....

Lee


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Dont limit yourself to Texas... However if you find a good breeder please share the name of the breeder and the website !
Good luck,


----------



## Kjones33 (May 5, 2007)

Unfortunately the breeder recommended does not have any males, and they are taking a break from breeding
What about vom tal der schatten? I spoke with her and she was very nice and seemed very knowledgable, and she has been breeding for quite a long time. And the puppy prices do not seem absurd. Any opinions on this kennel?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a dog from vom Vollkommen. what a pleasure it is having him. training him was so easy. he's our pet/companion.



> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumTerry Gimple, von Vollkommen....
> 
> Lee


----------

